# Paint for wheels



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

My stock wheels (monte carlos 17" MKIV) have clear coat as well as a base coat. The base coat is holding the heat i am putting into them (very hot brakes) fine. I heard that the paint used for these wheels is wurth paint, and wanted to know if i can get it in a non-aresol b/c i wanted to use an airbrush. I am polishing/refinishing my wheels. I would like to know if anyone has the temperature specs of the factory paint, or a source of single stage GLOSS paint that can withstand the temeratures needed so it does not peel. Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Paint for wheels (Banditt007)*

Are you dead set on painting? You could try powdercoating.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Paint for wheels (firebreathingbunny)*

Actually i have changed my mind a bit, a source for semi-gloss or flat paint is fine. Just need to get it to tolerate the heat, after further thought i may just hit them up w/ a spray can. Although if i can find a semi-gloss or flat paint that can take the heat, as well as stand up to being thinned for air brush use, even better. The high temperature paints i'm finding are things like BBQ paint, they are all flat colors, and not much of a selection.
But yes i definitly want them painted and not powdercoated.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Paint for wheels (Banditt007)*

Seems like after more searching i might wind up using a spray caliper paint, or a BBQ paint...i've found some in gloss, but the selection seems small for the colors. Also it cant be a paint that needs to be put into the oven or something to cure. (cant exactly put a wheel in my oven.....)


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Paint for wheels (Banditt007)*

How about an engine paint? They can hold up to high temps. Eatswood and Por-15 both have decent selections as far as color you may be able to find something there that works for you.


----------

